# New Boots - Burtons



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

So I'm finally switching out of my 32's into some new boots

My 32 tm boots have been a blast but have finally started to really cause cramping problems in my feet. I have a slim foot so I've been fitting really well into burtons and salomons and basically i've come down to trying to decide between this years Burton Ions or Burton Ozone.

Ions feel good but they are a little stiffer than I would like to ride in the park, plus they are about 100 dollars more expensive than the Ozones.

Ozone's feel a lot better but I'm afraid they arent going to last very long, or be very responsive in powder, anyone have any experience with the Ozones?

Also I've been looking at last years models of Ion on Ebay and might be able to get those for mad cheap. Anway, any sort of review or advice on these two brands would greatly appreciated.


----------

